# TiVo S3 HD (TCD652160) with Lifetime plus Wireless G Adapter $350 shipped



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have recently purchased a Premiere and Premiere Elite and am looking to sell my immaculate S3 HD (TCD652160) for $350 shipped. (I had previously listed two units, but one has already sold.)

I have a posting on CraigsList and prefer to sell locally (Atlanta, GA), but I am willing to ship if necessary.

The unit is in perfect condition, has TiVo Product Lifetime Service (PLS), and comes with the original remote control, power cord, connection cables, documentation, and shipping carton. I will also include a wireless G adapter (model no. AG0100) and a 6-foot HDMI cable, if desired. I will double-box and ship via UPS anywhere in the continental U.S. at my cost (approx. $20 to $30). I will also absorb the PayPal fee (approx. $10) and will arrange for the PLS transfer to the buyer's TiVo account.

Feel free to respond with any questions or comments or PM me if interested in purchasing.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have lowered the asking price of my craigslist posting from $325 to $300 FIRM for local pick-up. Accordingly, if you are not local and you purchase the unit from me for $350, I will reimburse you for the difference if the shipping and PayPal processing fees are less than $50.


----------



## markart (Apr 18, 2012)

chiguy50, I guess you will have to go a little cheaper in order to make a used-gadget-offer more attractive. No matter how you have used it or how long you have used it, it&#8217;s after all a second-hand gadget and that&#8217;s how people see it.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

markart said:


> chiguy50, I guess you will have to go a little cheaper in order to make a used-gadget-offer more attractive. No matter how you have used it or how long you have used it, its after all a second-hand gadget and thats how people see it.


I think you miss the point, Mark. The unit is not brand new, but it is in perfect condition and the brunt of the value is in the PLS, which itself costs $400 to $500 depending on discounts.

I believe $300 is an excellent bargain for the S3HD w/wireless adapter. In fact, just yesterday a similar unit WITHOUT THE WIRELESS ADAPTER (which, remember, retails for $60) sold on eBay for $330 plus $20 shipping. (See the listing here.)


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

This unit sold today via Craigslist to a local buyer for the asking price of $300.


----------

